# Lumber for Deck



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Big box lumber is often low quality, suitable for framing, often not suitable for decking. I suggest you go to an actual lumber yard, often the quality of their lumber is far better than the big box store, and often no more expensive. Depends to some extent on what type of lumber you are looking for, but then again you did not mention it, so you could be looking for PT, cedar, redwood, ipe, douglas fir, much of which is not available at the big box store at any price. I built my deck using ipe, not something you find at any big box store, but was available in quantity from a wholesale lumber yard.


----------



## dobrien1030 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Pressure treated*

I will more than likely be using pressure treated because of it being the cheapest. I want the most ecconomical but durable and quality I can get. I have a price quote that im satisfied with through our lumber yard. It's 200 dollars more than Home Depot, but a 1,000 dollars more than Menards. So if its between Home Depot and Fox Lumber I'm definatly going with Fox, but I was just wondering if people think saving 1,000 dollars on a deck would be worth it if I decided to go with Menards. 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dan and I can't help you as we don't have Menards in the NE.

unlike Dan, I have built many decks with HD lumber and find their framing quality fine.

I do ask for premium quality 5/4 boards for the decking part.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

when it comes to pressure treated lumber. the best prices are at lumber yards. they sell far more volume of it than big box stores so they can sell it for cheaper.


quality wise, typically its all the same from what ive seen but you have more to pick from at lumberyards.. where they deal so much more of it , it doesnt sit around as long which gives it more chance to warp and twist either making it harder to use or impossible to use.. i buy all my decking at a yard thats just a few blocks away from me


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I have not personally used Menards for decking, but a good friend swears by their deck packages. He says they are always cheaper and the quality is very good.


----------



## dobrien1030 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thanks, guys*

Ok I have decided on going with Menards, I ended up saving 1150 on the total deck. It will be delivered Thursday. I asked around here, and people have been satisfied, and they swear that if I'm not completely satisfied with any boards, they will come and pick them up and exchange them with new ones.


----------



## Ed911 (Oct 15, 2011)

dobrien1030 said:


> Ok I have decided on going with Menards, I ended up saving 1150 on the total deck. It will be delivered Thursday. I asked around here, and people have been satisfied, and they swear that if I'm not completely satisfied with any boards, they will come and pick them up and exchange them with new ones.


Can't beat good customer service...and good pricing...


----------

